# Prong Collars



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm not sure on size but my sis in law uses them on her choc lab and muttdawg. They seem to work for her...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

They have their place with certain dogs...and certain handlers...
Always important to remember they are a 'training collar'...not a way of life...
Ya still have to train!

Liberty's brother uses one...he is an intact male and absolutly looses his mind with a bitch in heat anywhere in the neighborhood... with a prong he can actually think straight and work nicely...


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I can't remember what size I bought but you should be able to get 2 fingers under it I believe and I bought a light weight one. Here's is a great website explaining a lot. Leerburg Dog Training - How to fit a Prong Collar for Dog Training

I had great success with it. I went from being unable to walk Tinkerbell to being able to. After a couple of weeks I was able to switch to a martingale. Now it has been a while due to health issues that made us stop training so I have to go back and start using it again. But I can say that using it I only had to correct her once in the store when we bought it. And once on a walk. It didn't hurt her but made her pay attention. She's gets real excited when I get the prong collar down. I did have to buy some extra links recently because she's grown a bit. The trainer that is working with us now wants us to use it for all training. And you know what it works. We had trouble with recalling her. I put the prong on her and in 10 minutes accomplished what we'd been trying for a couple of weeks. And no correction was needed. 

I have a friend that doesn't use the prong collar anymore on her chow but still places it around his neck attached to nothing when she walks him. He struts at her heel with it on, with out it he pulls her off her feet.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm a big believer in GENTLE use of a prong collar & always refer to it as "power steering" for dogs. I believe the proper use of the collar is more humane than either the regular choke or martingale style collar as it puts the same amount of pressure all the way around the neck rather than yanking on the throat.

Years ago, when I was a volunteer obedience instructor, I used to make my class put one around their own neck and apply differing amounts of pressure to "get the feel" of what a proper correction should be. It makes clear what "over use" of the prong collar really is. Used properly, I think it is the best tool for young dogs.

Ozzy just outgrew his collar nearing the middle of his Novice I class. He used the prong collar throughout Beginner class & for the 1st half of Novice I. We've now moved to a regular choke which almost never gets used for correction as he doesn't need it.

Different dogs require different sized collars. Ozzy's was a "medium" sized prong collar but the 103-pound, extremely thick-necked Akita I trained years ago with the thickest neck fur I've ever seen on a relatively short-haired dog used the large size.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Prongs are MUCH kinder than chokes in the hands of a novice because they are self correcting. However, like any tool, it is just that- a tool!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Prongs are MUCH kinder than chokes in the hands of a novice because they are self correcting. However, like any tool, it is just that- a tool!


Well-said! And, any tool is only as good as the person who is using it. :wave:


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I used the small dog size on my 84 lb golden retriever by adding extra links. He was so good walking on it that my 3 year old neighbor could walk him. I have tried the same collar on Bailey (9 mo) and he is not as good, but better than with the normal collar.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Wiggles uses a 23 inch (58cm) prong with 3.25mm links made by Herm Sprenger. The difference between him using it and not is amazing and I have a much calmer dog beause of it. At dfferent points in the walk, I will detach the prong from the leash but leave it on, and he will still walk nicely on just a nylon slip collar. it's a work in progress...I would like to eventually wean him off of it, but it's going to take daily training and consistency.


----------



## golden fanantic (Mar 9, 2007)

*prong collars*

Thank you all for your responses. I purchased a medium 3.0 mil prong collar and it is amazing the difference it has made in walking my 1 year old 55 lb. Golden. I fit it so that it is snug(1/2 finger) just behind the ears. She does not pull and choke herself anymore.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I may have to invest in one as Kirby is a terrible walker. We can walk about a 1/2 a block and then it's tug of was time with the leash. He turns and grabs it as close to my hand as he can and looks right at me and pulls as hard as he can. It's a battle to get him back in the house. I can't have him outside without a leash either. We tried a couple days a go and he was fine until he got the zoomies and ran right out into the street with a car coming! Yikes!! We used a prong color many years ago on our Siberian Husky. That was the only time he would do anything at obedience school.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

tintallie said:


> Wiggles uses a 23 inch (58cm) prong with 3.25mm links made by Herm Sprenger. The difference between him using it and not is amazing and I have a much calmer dog beause of it. At dfferent points in the walk, I will detach the prong from the leash but leave it on, and he will still walk nicely on just a nylon slip collar. it's a work in progress...I would like to eventually wean him off of it, but it's going to take daily training and consistency.


Is this Herm Sprenger Prong Collar better then those regular one for $10.
I see it for approx. $30, so I wonder what is the difference.
Joe


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*I use them!*

Here is a good site about prong collars:

Training With the Prong Collar - article by Suzanne Clothier

And here is the brand that Joe was asking about:

Dogs Afield-Herm. Sprenger Pinch Collar: Large (20", 3.25mm)

I wouldn't even be able to walk Biscuit without one. He is waaaaaayyyyy to strong when he gets excited. My previous golden used one for approx. 6 months and then she basically (that looks like it's spelled wrong  ) didn't need it anymore.

I've read somewhere that you get more steering power from the medium sized prongs.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I have used all kinds of training collars--haltie, gentle leader, prongs, harnesses, choke collars etc. Prongs look bad--and if you don't use them right they can be--not a problem I have personally had. 

I am not a trainer by far--but I do feel that the prong makes the easiest transition to regular leash work. I currently use the you pull--I don't go method-

It all depends on what you want the prong or any other training collar to teach--but they are all just for temp fixes.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

You know, I never though of using prong collar and I don't really even need one, but when my wife walks both Kia and Lila at the same time, sometime she can't handle them properly. 
So I am thinking of purchasing Herm Sprenger Prong Collar you guys recommended, which I just found on Ebay for pretty acceptable price.
Anyhow, if I get it, I'll try to keep you posted on my experiences and the way it'll works.
I am planning on getting a large one, thinking...if it's too large, it's easier to remove some links, than trying to purchase some afterwards.
Joe


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

the link size makes a difference, too. I actually prefer a smaller collar with more links. The collar should rest high on the dog's neck, just under the ears.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

i bought a prong collar for my first Golden and it was a Godsend-he was huge and very strong. It was all about controlling him. He was in obedience classes for many years and was wonderful-didn't need the prong anymore, but I still would use it when I took him to football games where there would be tons of people-it was more for ME than for HIM. I wanted to be sure I could control him-whatever might happen. I said this in a past thread-he would go CRAZY with joy when he saw the prong collar-he knew we were going to someplace where he was going to meet lots of new people!!!!! I think it's a great training tool for very strong dogs-if used properly.


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

We have the medium size and removed a few links so it fits her properly. We only use it when we're working on her training, and I really only have to give maybe 2-3 corrections on a 45 minute walk. The majority of them time it's loose. If people are concerned about the prongs you can buy the rubber tips, but I think most goldens have so much fur they're not needed


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It is a great tool, but please be sure you fit it properly and use it correctly. It should fit right behind the ears and be very snug, if you think it's too tight it's probably just right. Never, ever put a prong collar on by sliding it over the head, always unhook the link.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone, this is very informative. I mentioned earlier, I wanted to get it from Ebay, anyhow... I just did an order.
I can't wait to see if this will work better for my wife walking Kia and Lila together. I expect this to take week or two to ship. So I'll let you know then.
Joe


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> It is a great tool, but please be sure you fit it properly and use it correctly. It should fit right behind the ears and be very snug, if you think it's too tight it's probably just right. Never, ever put a prong collar on by sliding it over the head, always unhook the link.



I was sold a Herm. Sprenger Pinch Collar at a dog training class that we only attended twice. I do use it on Chaucer as he's pulled me down a number of times. Here are some issues/questions I have.

When I put it on him, it seems as if the prongs are already digging into his neck; yet it often slips part way down. Taking out another link would be impossible. So, do I need a different size prong collar altogether? (I honestly don't know which size I have.) 

I find the collar effective but only if I keep about a six inch lead between the collar and my hand. Although Chaucer seems to dislike the collar and sometimes avoids me when I want to put it on him, I don't feel as if I get the control I'd like.

Wish I could get some prong lessons. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Chaucer and Mom said:


> I was sold a Herm. Sprenger Pinch Collar at a dog training class that we only attended twice. I do use it on Chaucer as he's pulled me down a number of times. Here are some issues/questions I have.
> 
> When I put it on him, it seems as if the prongs are already digging into his neck; yet it often slips part way down. Taking out another link would be impossible. So, do I need a different size prong collar altogether? (I honestly don't know which size I have.)
> 
> ...


Try the websites listed in this thread. they may be able to help. Also go to your local pet store and ask if any of th employees own large dogs. You may find that many of them that own large dogs use a prong collar and could help you. The first trainer that recommended it to me was a trainer at Petsmart. She couldn't fit it and show me to use it suring our class. But in 10 minutes after class it was fit and Tinkerbell had been corrected and was walking like a dream. She does Doberman rescue work and owns 5 of them. They all use prong collars as did most of the other employees that had large dogs.

A local rescue or shelter may be able to help you also.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I have the Herm Sprenger Medium Quick Release (The quick release costs about $5.00 more)- I chose the quick release because I dont have much strength in my fingers to pinch the prongs together when putting the collar on and off...

If I had to do it again (after having used the Medium and spoken with others that use a prong effectively), I would purchase the Small, Quick Relase and bought extra links....

I rarely use the prong now - unless I am taking Lexi to a high distraction situation.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Joe said:


> Is this Herm Sprenger Prong Collar better then those regular one for $10.
> I see it for approx. $30, so I wonder what is the difference.
> Joe


The Herm Sprenger ones are much better for both prong and choke collars. We use one made from Curogan which is a copper and tin alloy so it won't discolour Wiggles' fair coat. He has a choke collar that is chrome plated and it started turning his fur grey...If you get the stainless steel version, it should last you YEARS according to Ed Frawley from Leerburg.com. You can also by the different prong collars from leerburg.com and if you want the curogan version you have to go to k9toolbox.com


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Chaucer and Mom said:


> I was sold a Herm. Sprenger Pinch Collar at a dog training class that we only attended twice. I do use it on Chaucer as he's pulled me down a number of times. Here are some issues/questions I have.
> 
> When I put it on him, it seems as if the prongs are already digging into his neck; yet it often slips part way down. Taking out another link would be impossible. So, do I need a different size prong collar altogether? (I honestly don't know which size I have.)
> 
> ...



If the collar slips down, it is still considered loose. I had the same experience when I first sized Wiggles with the collar. If you go to Leerburg Dog Training - How to fit a Prong Collar for Dog Training it will actually show you where the prong collar is supposed to sit. When the collar is on, you shouldn't even be able to turn it into position or barely slip one finger under between prong and skin.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not sure if all prongs are built the same, but I always wondered why some suggested you use it with a regular collar at the same time. Then one day I was walking the two boys down the street and Tucker's prong (Shadow wasn't wearing one) somehow fell off. He had no clue and just stood there as I told him to sit and stay. I had to wrap his leash around his head like a darn noose to get him home.


----------



## golden fanantic (Mar 9, 2007)

*Prong Collar*

When using a prong collar always attach your regular collar along with the prong to the leash in case the prong comes loose.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

golden fanantic said:


> When using a prong collar always attach your regular collar along with the prong to the leash in case the prong comes loose.


Some have said not to, but I certainly would!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I attach some strong fishing line in case it comes loose if the dog in question is nutty. If I am using it to, for example, perfect a behavior for obedience then I do not.


----------



## Nellie and Sophie's mom (Mar 10, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> It is a great tool, but please be sure you fit it properly and use it correctly. It should fit right behind the ears and be very snug, if you think it's too tight it's probably just right. Never, ever put a prong collar on by sliding it over the head, always unhook the link.


This is exactly what my trainer told me. She said the reason is that when it is snug and you pull on it, it is like a mom biting down and correcting her baby. It is more of a pinch or grab. If it is loose then the prongs go into the skin more and it isn't a pinch/bite like it was intended. At least that was what I was told and so far it is working for me. I use it on Sophie but Nellie doesn't need it.


----------



## HailieAndMe (Feb 28, 2007)

I was hesitant about using the prong collar with Hailie, but she becomes very very excited when going to new places (esp. places with large grass field or lots of people/dogs). She chokes herself on her regular collar and I was worried she was getting hurt from pulling so hard. I use a prong in these situations and it helps a lot, but I use a regular collar for our daily walks and she does just fine. Hopefully one day I won't have to use the prong collar and she will be ok even in the most exciting situations!  I heard that prongs actually correct the pulling behavior and is a training tool and that halters don't really correct, just make it easier for the moment. Is this true?


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Both the prong collar and halti/gentle leader are training tools, but the major difference is that you can deliver a correction on the prong more effectively. If I had put a halti on my dog, I would have to wrench his neck in order for him to get the point because he is so stubborn even with a choke collar.

My dog would actually pull through a gentle leader easy walk harness and wouldn't self-correct himself. You still have to make a conscience effort to train your dog no matter what collar you use. However, on the GL Easy Walk Harness, I could not correct the dog if he went and grabbed something with his mouth. I actually had to put him on harness, choke collar , and 2 leads!!

BTW, if anyone wants a GL Easy Harness..PM me and pay shipping, it's yours...

My husband can deliver a hard enough correction that the dog heels nicely for him on a choke collar whereas the prong collar doesn't do much for him which is opposite for me.


----------



## golden fanantic (Mar 9, 2007)

I asked Ed Fawley at the Leeburg site which size prong collar to get for a 55lb. Golden and he suggested the medium.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Phoebe is on the small side, the trainer I worked with fitted her with a puppy prong collar. She really doesn't need it any more but it was incredibly useful when we needed it. She now understands "easy" and no longer pulls my arm off when we walk, but before she understood easy...walking was a nightmare without the prong.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Eliza Doolittle


----------



## imtoorich (May 30, 2021)

Baileysmom said:


> I used the small dog size on my 84 lb golden retriever by adding extra links. He was so good walking on it that my 3 year old neighbor could walk him. I have tried the same collar on Bailey (9 mo) and he is not as good, but better than with the normal collar.


My dogs trainer told me to buy the smaller prong collar also and add links as he grew. They work


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I have used prong collars to obedience train all of my Goldens. We have a professional that has classes to train people and their dogs on basic obedience. He provides prong collars and training as part of his class. I have seen many tough out of control dogs in these classes that come under control, when on the collar immediately, it is amazing to watch.

Prong collars do not dig into the dogs neck! "already digging into his neck" ... as noted above already, they pinch! If you are going to use one, first put it around your forearm and snap jerk it a few times, you will feel that no prongs dig in, they do roll together pinching the skin. When you release you will see no marks or scratches...if you do, get a new collar as yours is not working properly.

The pinch collar I use (below) has a nylon snap to put on or take off the collar, just like most collars. Therefore, no need to keep a second collar attached...

Our advanced field trainer uses a different collar that is easier to take off and on. It also has a cover on it so know one knows your pup has a prong collar on when out walking or training....that website is www.lolalimited.net

Good luck


----------

